
Digital EU chief Goettinger pokes fun at Chinese, gay marriage and ex-chancellor - easychris
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/28/eu-chief-pokes-fun-chinese-gay-marriage
======
easychris
Here is the recording of his speech with CC:
[http://youtu.be/RsgbBYrGgSo](http://youtu.be/RsgbBYrGgSo)

